# daylight Savings Time



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

In the UK we put them ahead March 29th to BST. British Summer Time.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 4, 2015)

How much snow will fall before this?


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 4, 2015)

that means the clock in my work shop and the one in the back room will not be an hour off.....


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

It means I'm only 4 hours difference from my grandkids in Michigan which makes Skyping times easier.


----------



## Raven (Mar 4, 2015)

ronaldj said:


> that means the clock in my work shop and the one in the back room will not be an hour off.....



To me changing all the clocks and watches is a big nuisance, but it has to be done,
why I don't know.  
We change them all except our wall chime clock, it stays the same and will be correct  after Sunday
until we have to fall back an hour in the autumn.
Moving the small hand twice a year made the hands loose and we had to have it repaired for a cost of
one hundred and fifteen dollars.  
The time on it is wrong part of the year but we have other clocks so it will stay that way.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2015)

Most of our clocks are digital, we change them and then again have to set them after a power outage...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

I like BST.  It means in the summer it is light out until nearly 11pm.  Of course, if I had kids I was trying to get to go to sleep I might not like it so much.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 4, 2015)

I find that switching back and forth is downright silly.  I'd much prefer to select either daylight savings time or standard time, and stop all the back and forth nonsense.  There was a period in history when it made sense, but much of it is no longer relevant.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> I find that switching back and forth is downright silly.  I'd much prefer to select either daylight savings time or standard time, and stop all the back and forth nonsense.  There was a period in history when it made sense, but much of it is no longer relevant.


Ditto..Let keep daylight savings time!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 4, 2015)

Sadly, it's just now getting light when I drive in to work...  On Monday morning, it will be pitch black again... and just as depressing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

There is occasionally talk of the UK going onto European time which is an hour ahead of us, and thus we'd essentially be on daylight savings all year. Fine with me.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

We'd prefer to stay on DST all year too, it seems to cause some adjustment in sleep.  People often say they feel disoriented after the time change.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 4, 2015)

*In Arizona we never change for Daylight Savings time!!! Ha Ha Ha!!!!!
                               Just another reason to love us!!

*


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> *In Arizona we never change for Daylight Savings time!!! Ha Ha Ha!!!!!
> Just another reason to love us!!
> 
> *



Haha!  We'll be the ones laughing when it hits 110F there!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh it'll get hotter than that, but we are a tough breed!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 4, 2015)

No thanks to that Arizona heat...   I was in Bullhead City once.. People have to be part lizard to live there.. lol!!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll pass on the heat too -- even it its a dry heat. Although hot weather takes less clothes, there's a lot of laundry from all that sweating. LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll pass on the Arizona heat, dry or wet thank you.   It seems to me that daylight savings is early this year?  We have 3 hand clocks in the house, and the rest are digital, so we'll be doing some resetting Sunday, and during any interruptions in power.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 4, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I'll pass on the heat too -- even it its a dry heat.



Agreed.  My oven is a "dry" heat, but I still don't stick my head in there.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

That's wise, kids, don't try that at home.


----------



## BobF (Mar 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Haha!  We'll be the ones laughing when it hits 110F there!



Heat is one of the reasons Arizona does not change.   In the hot season, outdoor workers can go to work early, 4 or 5 and get off prior to the hottest times of the day.

The US was down to only 2 or 3 states still using daylight time when our not so smart US Congress, to escape this divergence, decided all should use Daylight time.   So now we have places like Arizona that stay on regular time.   I see no logical reason for using daylight time anyway.   When I was a kid we often looked forward to dark times for ideas like fire works, sleeping when it got cooler, drive in theaters, whatever.  It also depends on where you live in the timezone.   If you live in the western part of a time zone and go on Daylight savings, it can be real late before darkness, if on the eastern time zone it may not be so late.   And the further north you are the less difference it will make as the time zones will be closer together.


----------



## Bee (Mar 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I like BST.  It means in the summer it is light out until nearly 11pm.  Of course, if I had kids I was trying to get to go to sleep I might not like it so much.



I found with my children they didn't take long to get adjusted, perhaps just a couple of days.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Bee said:


> I found with my children they didn't take long to get adjusted, perhaps just a couple of days.



Parents complain that it's light out for too long and the kids don't want to go to bed or to sleep.  You really need blackout curtains.


----------



## Bee (Mar 4, 2015)

We managed ok Ameriscot with no complaints and I never changed the curtains.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 4, 2015)

Like it says in my signature "when it's too hot for you...it's just right for us!"  Go back to your snow and cold, right now it's 70 and our 5 day forecast goes to 81.  We have a friend from South Dakota coming out the 9th.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 4, 2015)

Blackout curtains? Not for me, or my children!


----------



## Bee (Mar 4, 2015)

Nor for me  and my children Viv.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 4, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Blackout curtains? Not for me, or my children!



We had 'em during WW2 In Los Angeles.


----------



## BobF (Mar 4, 2015)

But that was for different reasons.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2015)

I just moved my clocks forward an hour.  Don't forget to change yours tonight! nthego:


----------



## Kadee (Mar 7, 2015)

Our daylight saving in Australia,  ENDS April 4Th back October 4Th
interesting to know you have day.light saving as  well. There  is talk of changing our time ( South Australia's Time)  1/2 hour forward permanently then still have the hour change for daylight saving.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2015)

Bee said:


> We managed ok Ameriscot with no complaints and I never changed the curtains.



We have heavy lined curtains (ok not proper blackout curtains) in our bedroom which faces east. In the summer the sun would be directly in our eyes just after 4:30am but of course it's light out before that. Sunset is after 10 but is still quite light until 11.  We only close the curtains when we begin to get early sunrises.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2015)

I have blackout blinds...otherwise the sun in the morning would wake me up..

It's light when I leave for work now at 6.30-7am...and doesn't get dark until after 6pm by the end of the month it won't be dark 'till about 7.30..and at the height of the summer it's not properly dark until way after 10pm some nights 

No snow here Jim...beautiful sunny morning...as was yesterday too....but we definitely need it to get a wee bit warmer..it was only 60 degrees here yesterday


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2015)

The snow we got last Tuesday was totally gone by Thursday. Almost totally gone on the mountains as well.


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 8, 2015)

LOL ronaldj! Ain't it the truth? 

Since we're no longer an agrarian society, I have to wonder what DST actually accomplishes? It's not that I don't like it, although I'm not wild about getting up in the dark until it's light out earlier in the morning as we get closer to summer, it's just that I don't get what it's supposed to do.


----------



## Raven (Mar 8, 2015)

:lol:  Good one ronald.

I would like to know a good reason for changing the time every spring and fall.
I don't know why we have to.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 8, 2015)

I stopped changing several of the clocks several years ago without a problem. This  version of daylight savings time is best for my body and even if I don't reset in the fall I'll be ahead of schedule. I keep the common clocks at the current time but like the car or electronics and clocks I do not.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Bee (Mar 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We have heavy lined curtains (ok not proper blackout curtains) in our bedroom which faces east. In the summer the sun would be directly in our eyes just after 4:30am but of course it's light out before that. Sunset is after 10 but is still quite light until 11.  We only close the curtains when we begin to get early sunrises.



I certainly don't have or want heavy lined curtains, I love this time of year when the clocks have gone forward, to wake up to sunlight streaming through my bedroom window and listening to the birds chirping,  it gives me a feel good factor, why block all that out for such a short season.........much better than waking up to a dark dismal morning in the winter.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2015)

Funny, but yesterday evening the power went off for around an hour, so I had to reset my digital clocks in the house.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Spring ahead if your body has any spring left in it...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2015)

Bee said:


> I certainly don't have or want heavy lined curtains, I love this time of year when the clocks have gone forward, to wake up to sunlight streaming through my bedroom window and listening to the birds chirping,  it gives me a feel good factor, why block all that out for such a short season.........much better than waking up to a dark dismal morning in the winter.



The position of our bed would have the sun shining directly in our eyes at 4:30 am during June.  I'm not about to get up at 4:30 just so I don't have the sun in my eyes.  Our curtains are still open now and it's getting light about 6:30.  That's fine.  But when it wakes me up at 6, the curtains get closed. I'm not missing anything.  We get up in plenty of time to enjoy the sunshine and the birds.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 10, 2015)

I have to admit.. it was nice last evening to be able to go out for a walk in daylight..


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have to admit.. it was nice last evening to be able to go out for a walk in daylight..



Anything that requires daylight is much easier And you don't have to drop what ever else you are doing mid afternoon to squeeze it in before sunset. It just feels like a fuller day.

Also they say there is a spike traffic accidents for about 2 weeks after the time change so watch out on the roads.


----------



## ~Lenore (Mar 10, 2015)

*I heard on the local news yesterday that alone of our Texas state congressmen is going to bring up the subject of taking Texas off this stupid change twice a year!  I hope he succeeds.  **I do not care which one we get, just stick to one all year long!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 11, 2015)

~lenore said:


> *i heard on the local news yesterday that alone of our texas state congressmen is going to bring up the subject of taking texas off this stupid change twice a year!  I hope he succeeds.  **i do not care which one we get, just stick to one all year long!*



..dst.


----------



## BobF (Mar 11, 2015)

I do remember when we had no daylight savings time in the US.   Each state, or locality had decided to no longer do such officially so daylight savings was gone except in two or three states.   So, to make things equal all over once again, our nations Congress decided to END daylight savings time for everyone officially.   No that would be making sense, something our national Congress just does not do at all times.  So instead of ending daylight savings time they push daylight savings time back on for all states mandatory rather than taking daylight savings time away and offered all states the right to end daylight savings time if they chose.   IF THEY CHOSE?   They had already taken that step but our Congress refused that choice.   Well, I think a couple or three have once again taken that choice.

What was done where I lived was for the businesses in my town in northern Ohio just south of lake Erie, was to locally allow their people to come to work at different times by local elections.   Where I worked had two start times for a few months in May to September.   You had to choose for your self which way to go and stick with it for the selected months.   Shifts in shift work areas had to agree or not.   In my drafting job it was up to each individual as there would not be any conflict.   That optional system seemed to work and most folks as I remember it did object when our not so smart Congress of those days brought daylight savings back into business.

But in one state, where I now live, did toss DST and went back onto national time as waiting for heat to really get started prior to start work made no sense at all.   I watch as our outdoor work assignments have their hours start earlier in the summer, rather than later.   That way they do get to take off as the late afternoon heat takes over.

If folks prefer to sleep in till it is light out, or to get up before it is light out, should do so on their own and not demand that the entire country must do so.   Fact is that for the US the time difference is greater in the northern states than in the southern states.   So for me it should be time on a national basis all year around.   No more trying to outsmart mother nature with meddling with the clocks.   Not all folks in the US ever really like DST at all and most states had individually decided to not adapt to daylight savings time and let their people choose to live the way thay wanted without clock fiddllng.


----------

